# Big "A" Detailing of NY garage build



## AndrewBigA (Oct 4, 2009)

It's a 2 car garage, with a bathroom, small customer waiting area an outside yard & a long gated driveway. I can store 2 cars inside, 3 cars outside.

October, 2009 
Here is how she looked, right before I moved in.







I wasn't going to take the place unless the landlord fixed the 4" drop in the floor. The ramp extends 4 feet, allowing low clearance cars to enter inside without scrapping.





There wasn't a door so the wall was cut & a new door was installed. 
Thank you landlord once again. 





A small exhaust fan was also installed by the landlord before I moved in.





water proofing tar paper was on half of the shop walls when I got there. I couldn't pull it off so I primered & painted it.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Nov 12, 2009)

well since there is no buton to edit the post i guess can a mod please lock it andill start a new one. i was going to update the original post but i guess not.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jan 27, 2010)

That's a wide garage. By the way do you have the latest pics for your ready made garage?


----------



## Admin (Jan 27, 2010)

I've always wanted a bathroom in the Garage.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 27, 2010)

So those pics are from before you moved in right? Did you get to renovate the whole garage? Hope to see the pictures.


----------

